# Sony’s New Stable of UHD TVs is Available for Preorder



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Sony Electronics recently announced that its newest line of 4K UHD televisions is officially available for preorder. The electronics manufacturer says the sets will officially be on sale starting in March through Amazon.com, BestBuy.com and other authorized retailers.

New model numbers and MSRPs are as follows:

_XBR-55X850D, 55" class (54.6" diagonal), $2,499.99 
XBR-65X850D, 65" class (64.5" diagonal), $3,499.99 
XBR-75X850D, 75" class (74.5" diagonal), $4,999.99 
XBR-85X850D, 85" class (84.6" diagonal), $9,999.99
XBR-55X930D, 55" class (54.6" diagonal), $3,299.99 
XBR-65X930D, 65" class (64.5" diagonal), $4,999.99 
XBR-75X940D, 75" class (74.5" diagonal), $7,999.99 _

These televisions are powered by Sony’s proprietary 4K Processor X1 and Google’s Android operating system, which delivers High Dynamic Range (HDR) and 4K-quality images upconverted from native HD sources along with enhanced viewing features. Shifting away from last year’s large bezel design, this latest series delivers a borderless picture in addition to an optional flush mount system for a super clean installed look that hangs a mere 1.5-inches off a wall. 

"This new lineup of 4K HDR Ultra HD televisions is proof of our continuing commitment to deliver a premium 4K HDR experience to our customers. With the development of 4K HDR shooting, editing, recording, storage, playback, transmission and display technologies, Sony understands 4K HDR like no other company," said Sunil Nayyar, Director of Product Marketing, TV and Projectors, North America. "Sony TVs provide superior picture quality no matter what content is being viewed, but these new televisions really shine when displaying 4K and HDR content."

In terms of HDR, all of Sony’s televisions branded with the “4K HDR Ultra HD” tag meet the Consumer Technology Association’s (CTA) HDR definition. This means the televisions can receive and process HDR10 via IP, HDMI, and other sources. It also implies the sets carry 10-bit color depth and can display the BT.2020 (cinema) color space. In addition, the new X930D series features Sony’s new Slim Backlight Drive technology which uses a more zone-specific light delivery system composed of something Sony calls a “grid array” in addition to local dimming and a new boosted backlight structure. Of course, Sony purports that these new LCD models can deliver better color and contrast than previous model years. 

HDR laced 4K content will be available through Sony’s own ULTRA streaming service in addition to Amazon Video and new Ultra HD Blu-ray discs. Owners will also find instant access to thousands of other shows, movies, and content through Google Play, Amazon Video, YouTube, Netflix, Hulu, PBS, and PBS Kids, HBO NOW, EPIX, Starz Play, iHeartRadio, Fusion, PlutoTV, and Vevo.


_Image Credit: Sony_


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

We just put up the lowest UPP complaint prices for Sony's X850D and the X930D in all sizes. The X850D series is scheduled to begin shipping this coming week. 

-Robert


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Robert Zohn said:


> We just put up the lowest UPP complaint prices for Sony's X850D and the X930D in all sizes. The X850D series is scheduled to begin shipping this coming week.
> 
> -Robert



Do you have them up for demo at the shop, Robert?


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Shipping begins March 1st, but store demos will arrive in stores the week of March 21st.


----------

